# Need advise. What would you do??



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right place but if not im sure it will be moved  

I know i have only just had a baby but i really want another one. My dilema is i was going to start IVF again next FEB giving freya chance to grow up a little. Well i do egg share and my clinic only let you do it unill you are 35. I will be 34 in Feb and my first tx didnt work and had to wait to try again. Anyway back to dilema, dh and others want to go on holiday next july/august. If we did the ivf we couldnt afford the holiday   I dont know weather to put the ivf on hold and go on holiday or have the ivf and go to skeggy   Am i being a bit selfish? I just feel like time is running out for me.

What would you do? I know dh would be happy to go along with anything i ant and the others are devided  

Luv sally x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sally,

If ES is your only option for treatment then I would try for another IVF before you hit 35. You can go on holiday anytime and save up for it but like you say treatment is time limited and if you and DH want another child then you only have the next year and a bit to try again.

Lots of love & luck, I'm sure you'll make the right decision.

Maz


----------



## babyblues101 (Nov 25, 2007)

Sally i agree with maz, you can go on holiday anytime, but if time is running out for having another baby i would put that first x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sallyanne, speak to your clinic. Some can be a little bit flexible on the age. I know one lady at my clinic (The Lister) was told she could go again any time up to her 37th birthday. She did, however have a succesful recipient and a succesful cycle herself so, I assume if your bloods are good and your response to stims good and eggs / embryos good... they may feel the same way. 
You do have until the end of your 35th year anyway, so if you cycled in Feb  you would have a whole year to plan another go. You might even be able to  squeeze more than two goes in a year you really go some but, frankly, here's hoping you won't need to!

In the same boat, I would have the holiday. 

Good luck deciding what to do.

C~x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm just thinking I must be in the minority thinking "wayhey, sun, sand, sea and booze!" Says a lot about my prioities in life! 

C~x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

skegness will be there in a few years, you may not get the chance of tx again.

I know what my choice would be!

Good luck either way


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well we do have a caravan that we can tow anywhere so i suppose bulgeria can wait.    Thanks ladies im glad you all think the same as me


----------

